# Semper fi kennel



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello,

Can someone tell me if Semper Fi kennel stil excist? His website is gone and nobody reacts on my e-mails.

Thank you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know was wondering this too. I know they never did that many breedings to begin with but Im pretty sure they still have there dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As in Semper Fi Bullies? I believe he got into a different breed now, if this is the same person I'm thinking of. This would be why there is no website, nor any responses to emails.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lauren would know.Hopefully she'll see this and respond


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

They are no longer showing ABKC and moved to BBCR so I haven't really spoken to either of them in a few months; however, they are supposed to be here in Atlanta next weekend for Bullymania 2. As far as I know, they are no longer breeding.


----------

